# MBTA Lowell Line and vestibule between carriages?



## SheilaAverbuch (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm a fiction writer and fact-checking a scene I've written in a book for children, where a conductor has a word with a girl in the vestibule space between cars on an MBTA train to Lowell. Can you help me figure out two things - 1) would it be noisier in the vestibule than in the main cars where the seats are? 2) On a hot day, would there be AC in the train, and would that be throughout the train including the vestibule, or only in the main car, and not in the vestibule? (I've described the vestibule as being hot and uncomfortable and the main cars cool due to AC, but perhaps that's wrong). Thanks again to the members of this forum who've already helped me with this research!


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 30, 2019)

The answer is "yes" to both of your questions, but the conductor most probably would have said first: "Honey, you're not allowed to be out here when the train is moving. It's dangerous".


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Oct 30, 2019)

It is nosier in the vestibule than the interior of the coach. Additionally, the air conditioner wouldn’t cool the vestibule area.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 30, 2019)

It’s far noises in the vestibule of any North American Train with the exception of the VIA Renaissance Cars. And again with the same exception vestibules are not part of the central air system. So in the winter it’s cold, and in the summer it’s hot.


----------



## M. Paul Shore (Oct 31, 2019)

An unrelated note, concerning the title you’ve given to this thread: “Carriages” is U.K.-speak; in the U.S. and Canada they’re almost invariably referred to as “cars”. In general, the few North American users of the term “carriages” are (1) individuals, including journalists, who don’t have much knowledge or experience of their own country’s passenger trains, but who’ve taken enough trains in the U.K. to have picked up some of that country’s rail lingo, or who’ve watched enough U.K. television or read enough U.K. novels to have picked up some of that lingo; or (2) operators of certain luxury excursion-train services who are trying to give those services cachet by rejecting normal North American terminology. So I’d urge you, if you’re aiming for a primarily North American readership, and in fact even if you’re not aiming for a primarily North American readership (since in any case you’re writing about a train in the United States), to use the term “cars”.

I’d be happy to review your manuscript if you’d like, as a service to public rail education. (I’m a member of the Council of Representatives of the National Association of Railroad Passengers, a consumer advocacy organization.)


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 2, 2019)

Having grown up in the area, I'm curious: how did you come to pick the Lowell Line?


----------



## SheilaAverbuch (Nov 4, 2019)

Palmetto said:


> The answer is "yes" to both of your questions, but the conductor most probably would have said first: "Honey, you're not allowed to be out here when the train is moving. It's dangerous".


thank you! The conductor actually led her to that area because he wanted to quietly slip her a free ticket; she's lost her wallet and he's taking pity on her. Is that totally unrealistic, that he would lead her there? Is it that dangerous? Sorry for the basic questions.


----------



## SheilaAverbuch (Nov 4, 2019)

Palmetto said:


> Having grown up in the area, I'm curious: how did you come to pick the Lowell Line?


I grew up in the area,too - Wilmington.What about you? I live in Scotland now.


----------



## SheilaAverbuch (Nov 4, 2019)

Thirdrail7 said:


> It is nosier in the vestibule than the interior of the coach. Additionally, the air conditioner wouldn’t cool the vestibule area.


thank you!!


----------



## SheilaAverbuch (Nov 4, 2019)

Seaboard92 said:


> It’s far noises in the vestibule of any North American Train with the exception of the VIA Renaissance Cars. And again with the same exception vestibules are not part of the central air system. So in the winter it’s cold, and in the summer it’s hot.


Gotcha and thanks again @seabord92 - you helped me earlier, too! In the manuscript, for a different scene (where the emergency brakes come on), I decided to go with totally new and fictional rolling stock, but in this scene, it's the standard MBTA Lowell line existing fleet.


----------



## SheilaAverbuch (Nov 4, 2019)

M. Paul Shore said:


> An unrelated note, concerning the title you’ve given to this thread: “Carriages” is U.K.-speak; in the U.S. and Canada they’re almost invariably referred to as “cars”. In general, the few North American users of the term “carriages” are (1) individuals, including journalists, who don’t have much knowledge or experience of their own country’s passenger trains, but who’ve taken enough trains in the U.K. to have picked up some of that country’s rail lingo, or who’ve watched enough U.K. television or read enough U.K. novels to have picked up some of that lingo; or (2) operators of certain luxury excursion-train services who are trying to give those services cachet by rejecting normal North American terminology. So I’d urge you, if you’re aiming for a primarily North American readership, and in fact even if you’re not aiming for a primarily North American readership (since in any case you’re writing about a train in the United States), to use the term “cars”.
> 
> I’d be happy to review your manuscript if you’d like, as a service to public rail education. (I’m a member of the Council of Representatives of the National Association of Railroad Passengers, a consumer advocacy organization.)



Thank you so much for that clarification - I remembered to change to 'cars' in the text of my question but forgot to change the title. Yes, my editor picked up on 'carriages' and I don't use that term in the manuscript. I was grateful to the members of this forum for helping me with Qs about the Downeaster which occurs later in the book, but I decided to go with totally fictional (new) rolling stock (a fictional Downeaster II) in order to permit things I wanted the train to do. The book is mildly scifi and set in the future.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 4, 2019)

SheilaAverbuch said:


> I grew up in the area,too - Wilmington.What about you? I live in Scotland now.



Methuen.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 4, 2019)

SheilaAverbuch said:


> thank you! The conductor actually led her to that area because he wanted to quietly slip her a free ticket; she's lost her wallet and he's taking pity on her. Is that totally unrealistic, that he would lead her there? Is it that dangerous? Sorry for the basic questions.



Only unrealistic insofar as the conductor would have to scream at her with noise caused by the moving train.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Nov 4, 2019)

SheilaAverbuch said:


> thank you! The conductor actually led her to that area because he wanted to quietly slip her a free ticket; she's lost her wallet and he's taking pity on her. Is that totally unrealistic, that he would lead her there? Is it that dangerous? Sorry for the basic questions.



It is not dangerous and that is typically what would happen if a crew member wanted to talk to someone alone.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 4, 2019)

I’m not sure about MBTA policies. But on NJ Transit if you lose or someone steals your wallet they let you ride for free. I would know this from experience. 

When I interviewed for United in Newark I lost my wallet at TSA going to the interview. So I explained the situation to the station agent who told me it was state law to allow me to ride. To tell the conductor. And sure enough I rode into the city without a ticket or a fine. And was able to reconnect with family to get me some money to live for the next few days.


----------



## SheilaAverbuch (Nov 5, 2019)

Thirdrail7 said:


> It is not dangerous and that is typically what would happen if a crew member wanted to talk to someone alone.


thank you!!


----------



## SheilaAverbuch (Nov 5, 2019)

Palmetto said:


> Methuen.


Ah Methuen! I don't know anyone there but my late uncle taught in Medford for many years.


----------



## SheilaAverbuch (Nov 5, 2019)

Thirdrail7 said:


> It is nosier in the vestibule than the interior of the coach. Additionally, the air conditioner wouldn’t cool the vestibule area.


thank you!



Seaboard92 said:


> I’m not sure about MBTA policies. But on NJ Transit if you lose or someone steals your wallet they let you ride for free. I would know this from experience.
> 
> When I interviewed for United in Newark I lost my wallet at TSA going to the interview. So I explained the situation to the station agent who told me it was state law to allow me to ride. To tell the conductor. And sure enough I rode into the city without a ticket or a fine. And was able to reconnect with family to get me some money to live for the next few days.


that's really interesting - thank you!


----------

